# Triple7 Powder in Pellet Form



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Anyone use these pellets?

Any comments on accuracy? Velocities?

I am getting 1 1/2 inch groups off of shooting sticks with both Powerbelts and Barnes T-EZ.

(I went a little nuts and got too many boxes of the 50 Cal, 50gr and so got some extra - *see trading post*).


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had excellent luck with the Triple 7 pellets. I also buy the 30gr pellets and can go up to 90 or up to 110 mixing with the 50gr. They produce consistent results. I've never crono'ed them. 

Where are you located? I might be able to use another box of 50grs.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I use them too and love them. I use 2 50gr pellets for my loads behind a 300 sst and get 2-3" groups at 100 yards from my cold to 5 or 6 shot. I use a 50gr + a 30gr behind a 240gr xtp for the kids to reduce recoil. This load gives about 3" accuracy at 100 yards. That load has taken 4 deer in the last 5 or 6 years and does a great job. With pellets, my teenage kids can load and shoot, I trust them to count to 2 more than I trust them to load loose powder.


I use 26" cv optimas and get 1675fps with 100gr behind 300gr sst and 1650fps in the 80gr with the 240gr xtp.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Packout said:


> I've had excellent luck with the Triple 7 pellets. I also buy the 30gr pellets and can go up to 90 or up to 110 mixing with the 50gr. They produce consistent results. I've never crono'ed them.
> 
> Where are you located? I might be able to use another box of 50grs.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

toasty said:


> I use them too and love them. I use 2 50gr pellets for my loads behind a 300 sst and get 2-3" groups at 100 yards from my cold to 5 or 6 shot. I use a 50gr + a 30gr behind a 240gr xtp for the kids to reduce recoil. This load gives about 3" accuracy at 100 yards. That load has taken 4 deer in the last 5 or 6 years and does a great job. With pellets, my teenage kids can load and shoot, I trust them to count to 2 more than I trust them to load loose powder.
> 
> I use 26" cv optimas and get 1675fps with 100gr behind 300gr sst and 1650fps in the 80gr with the 240gr xtp.


I use the loose FFF triple 7 and with 110 gr. charge and 300gr. bullet it chronographs out at 1860fps. My Son shoots the pellets and his velocities are near identical to your 100gr. charge.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I still use 777 powder and pellets... Elk load for TC encore is Barnes T-EZ 290 grain sabot with 120 grains of powder... Use pellets (4 X 30 grains) for 2nd shots while hunting... I have shot (calm winds) 1 inch groups with this load if I clean between shots... Always shoot 1st clean shot at one target, 2nd shot at 2nd target, then clean barrel... Very instructive.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I use the loose FFF triple 7 and with 110 gr. charge and 300gr. bullet it chronographs out at 1860fps. My Son shoots the pellets and his velocities are near identical to your 100gr. charge.


I did some testing with loose triple 7 powder and the pellets definitely have a lower velocity than the loose powder of the same charge. I tried several different loadings and could never get really any better accuracy than the pellets so I just stuck with them for ease of use.


----------

